# Want to acquire 45 ACP revolver



## bisbob (Sep 25, 2010)

Got my confused mind set on either a S&W 625 or a Ruger Redhawk 44/45.
Only way I can afford either one is to sell my SA Range Officer full size 1911.
The 1911 is a wonderful pistol. I just hate taking it apart to clean it, and worse, putting it back together. I'm just not that good.

Which revo do you opine is better? (house gun and blasting paper at the range)


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

With the 1911, are you doing more than simple field stripping? Because it really doesn't need more than that just about ever. ]

Secondly, I shoot mine (I have 4) but I don't clean them constantly. Maybe every 500 rounds. Don't over lube them (it holds in the grit) and just shoot it. I put a little pool of oil on the table then Q-Tips as mops to spread it around. Run them up/down the rails, a little on the hammer race inside the slide and around the barrel where it runs on the bushing. If you haven't lately; a slight spray in the trigger works. 

If its been a while, like around a year depending on the conditions, I spray something strong into the trigger works then blow it out with compressed air and we're good to go. 

Most wear on guns is from disassembly and reassembly. Secondly is over lube and the grit that extra lube holds in place. 

Owning a 1911 really isn't that much work.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I own a 1911 and a 625. Keep the 1911. If it's a house gun, it's a defensive gun. 1911's are better for that than a 625.


----------



## Bootlegger (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello:

I just received (2) S&W 629's,SS, 3" barrels. Oh how I love them so. I expect them to be Rip Snorters to fire. I have a 29 4" and it sure is with my handloads


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I love my 625. Carry and extra moon or two and you are good to go. The 625 can have a great trigger if you have a gunsmith do the action work. You can even do it yourself with a little patience and a good Medium Grit stone.

I use mine for Steel Challenge shooting and ICORE (International Confederation Of Revolver Enthusiast) as well as USPSA matches. It's fast to reload and in the SC you don't need more then six rounds if you don't misss.


----------

